# Windows Phone vs Android



## OllieNZ (21 Dec 2013)

Hi All
Im looking at changing my phone soon. I like the samsung android I have now but with getting an xbox one and having windows 8 Im wondering if windows phone may be better for interoperability. Im looking at an s4 mini or a nokia 720.
I do like tapatalk though what forum readers are available for windows?


----------



## kirk (21 Dec 2013)

I've always had an android phone since availability I've stuck with it as I'm used to the operation. people tell me that I phones are superior and so they should be for how much the monthly payments are. I like android for what I do but yet to try a Windows phone.


----------



## darren636 (21 Dec 2013)

I got the first lumia, nokia 600. Its terrible. And definitely my first and last windows phone. So poorly thought out.  Simple things like the alarm NOT WORKING IF THE PHONE IS OFF. Not being able to charge the battery with the phone off. Not being able to view video rendered with flash. its a joke of a phone .


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Dec 2013)

To put it simply iHate apple so not even a goer. Interesting points darren my phone is never switched off so not so much of an issue maybe. There is no flash support for android any more either so no bother there. How do you find the interface?


----------



## darren636 (21 Dec 2013)

Clumsy. Un intuitive. Easy to get ahead of the phone , applications freeze , internet drops out for  no reason. Feels like its working against you. Makes iPhone look god - like, and I've never owned apple either. Perhaps the newer windows phone are improved?


----------



## sa80mark (21 Dec 2013)

I had a sony xperia that was windows and bloody hated the thing, compared to android and os theres next to no apps, I hated the front screen although you could move things around, terrible usability I only had it about 2 weeks before I went back to android


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Dec 2013)

Sounds like android it is then


----------



## Steve C (22 Dec 2013)

My girlfriend has Nokia lumia windows phone hates it no apps
I have iPhone yeah expensive but just sold my two year old iPhone 4 for £200 so they do hold there value

If you go for vodaphone find someone who can get you the employee advantage scheme 10% off your contract  saves me £10 a month for term of contract


----------



## devrimdpt (22 Dec 2013)

I have s4 mini and I m very pleasant. 

GT-I9192 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2013)

Windows is only good if you intend to use it for business together with a Windows 8 laptop, where the Microsoft suite applications are of use to you. If not Android is much better, more apps, more flexible/customizable, if you want simplicity and always working get an iPhone!


----------



## OllieNZ (26 Dec 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Windows is only good if you intend to use it for business together with a Windows 8 laptop, where the Microsoft suite applications are of use to you. If not Android is much better, more apps, more flexible/customizable, if you want simplicity and always working get an iPhone!


Thanks Paulo,
Ive decided on the s4 mini but just found out I cant get an upgrade till feb without it costing so will be waiting till then. Im happy with my current android I was just trying to see if windows would offer any benefits but after playing with smartglass on my tablet I cant see any point in bothering with windows.
I wont have an apple, I know they're slick but still way over priced for what you actually get imo especially their computers but thats a different debate.
Thanks for the advice all


----------

